# Good Beginner Acoustic Electric?



## JasonL (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi everyone...first time poster.

I'm looking to get myself a new Acoustic Electric guitar...I can play a little, have been using borrowed guitars, basic G-C-D stuff, basic strum, very basic picking, a bar chord is beyond me at this point. 
One thing I always find on most guitars I pick up is that I seem to have a hard time maintaining pressure on the neck and thus the strings is the solution a thinner neck?
I have small hands (not a big person) so size could be a factor (perhaps why I have such a time with Bar chords?).

Something easy to learn much more on, to become more proficient on.

I'm looking for something that has decent sound (because if it sounds to crappy I'll get discouraged and stop) electric option so if I ever want to 'plug in', and in the rage of $300-500...any thoughts?

Jason


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I do not play acoustic much but I bought one of these to do a few tunes with...

http://www.artandlutherieguitars.com/dreadcedarblack.html

They are made by Godin (canadian) and use Godin electronics. My recommendation would be anything in the Godin family, Godin, Art & Luthrie, Norman, Simon and Patrick. I believe I paid about $300 for my A&L new.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

You can also take a look at the Takamine line. They have pretty freakin' good electronics even in their cheaper guitars.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks to both of you...anyone else?

Jason


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I would love to say Taylor, but that's gonna cost more than your budget.

If you looking at Godin, I think the Norman guitars are quite nice.
Not sure if Yamaha has something in your budget.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Since your budget is limited, you may want to think used. Seagull, Norman, Art and Lutherie would likely all have one within your budget. As for not being able to maintain pressure on the neck, that comes with time and practice. I don't exactly have lage hands and am not limited in any way.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Jason,

I have really small hands and I knew that it would be something I would have to get used to in order to play. You will adjust, trust me.:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Like any muscle in the human body, the more you work it the stronger it gets.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Yoda said:


> You can also take a look at the Takamine line. They have pretty freakin' good electronics even in their cheaper guitars.


For my money, Takamine are the only game in town for that type of thing.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

also consider: Alvarez, Cort, Blueridge

the strings being tough to hold down, that's something we all go through, keep working at it. a neck has to be pretty hefty before it'll hinder a player, seagulls have maybe a more chunky neck than you'd like, all the other examples mentioned have fine, slim modern neck profiles. a good setup is important, too.. make sure the store includes this. you can retrofit a decent pickup in a non-electric model for about $150, keep that in mind. a cutaway is basically superfluous to most players, so don't pay for one unless you really like the look. 

good luck


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

Are the strings on the guitars you have been borrowing high/faraway from the neck? Like half a centimeter (or more) on the 4 frets?

If so the guitars you have been playing have higher action which makes it tougher to play on (more force is needed to push the strings), if this is the case just about any well set-up guitar can get you jamming away!

Like others have mentioned before I'd recommend a Takamine.


300-500 can get you a very very nice guitar that'll last you quite some time


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

lyric girl said:


> I would love to say Taylor, but that's gonna cost more than your budget.


Wouldn't the big baby line be good for this price range? (minus the electronics)


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I know I'll be stepping on lots of toes here by offering my opinion on Takamine.
Tak's do have wonderful electronics and work very well for a stage guitar but in the tone dept. strictly acoustically speaking, they have a ways to go compared to say a Cort or a Blueridge. I would even go for a S & P or a Seagull over a Tak if I were to play not plugged in.

Hope I have not offended anyone by saying Tak's are somewhat tonally challenged when they are NOT plugged in. 
I like to find a good sounding acoustic and then add the electronic's as an after market purchase if I want something that I can plug in.
Of course everyone's ear is different and if you like the sound of your Tak, who am I to disagree. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Grenvilleter said:


> I know I'll be stepping on lots of toes here by offering my opinion on Takamine.
> Tak's do have wonderful electronics and work very well for a stage guitar but in the tone dept. strictly acoustically speaking, they have a ways to go compared to say a Cort or a Blueridge. I would even go for a S & P or a Seagull over a Tak if I were to play not plugged in.
> 
> Hope I have not offended anyone by saying Tak's are somewhat tonally challenged when they are NOT plugged in.
> ...


Most things musical are subjective.. I totally agree with your comments about Taks. I have owned them before, but didn't like what I owned. I have also played some fairly high end Taks and wasn't impressed. Many of the guitars coming from the east now are great guitars to my ear. You mentioned Blueridge, which are very pleasing to my ear (or what I have left of them!). I have very definite preferences about the woods in guitars. I like solid woods and I prefer rosewood back/side with a cedar top. Then I like to focus on the comfort factors, like neck width and body size.
Bottom line.. Love your instrument. If you love your instrument and play it with passion.. That's what counts. Enjoy the music!


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Well...if you like the Martin sound, Blueridge were the first to consistantly offer an relatively inexpensive alternative. 
That's not to say there are other manufacturers who have followed suit and re-defined what a Pac-Rim should sound like such as Epiphone masterbilts, Recording King, Guild Gad's, Morgan Monroe, Revival, Alverez, Stanford and a few others I know I missed.
Many offer lifetime warranty as well. How good the warranty is remains to be seen as the competition between them is steep. Who remains at the end of the battle remains to be seen.

Regardless, if there is no problem with the instrument within the first year, I think the lifetime warranty is a marketing gimmick because 
IMO, not too much is apt to happen to a guitar until some of these companies are long gone into historical memories.

Get one and enjoy it. we are in the second golden era of cheap, really good instruments. I don't think it will last.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

The originator of this thread was concerned about the playability of the guitar and I think we have strayed from that a little. When choosing an acoustic, it is very important to look at the action. The string height at the 12th fret is one measure of playability, among others.
On an acoustic, you are limited by the "glued on" bridge and it's saddle. If the action is high and the saddle has been shaved down so there is almost no break of the strings going over the saddle, then you should avoid that guitar. A truss rod adjustment will not correct poor action in most cases. To a newbee these terms are probably confusing, so I would recommend you take an experienced (in acoustic guitar!) friend with you who can evaluate the guitar for you. Do not trust a salesperson unless that person has actually built acoustic guitars and has a passion for them..etc..etc.. Sorry, I sound like a concerned father here!!


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm gonna reccommend you try a _Tanglewood_ ... tried one out at a local Music/Guitar shop recently and it felt really good ... nice unplugged tone, small neck and low action really suited my small hands ... barre chords are easy to play on a _Tanglewood_ ... I plan on getting one (a lefty model) as soon as I un-load my current Vantage!


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I tried a Tanglewood a couple years ago and I really liked their solid wood models.


----------

